# Land Rover invents the "invisble" CAR hood and engine compartment



## Sasqui (Apr 9, 2014)

This is awesomely cool, enhanced situational awareness.    Easy to start thinking of other applications.

http://www.wired.com/2014/04/land-rover-invisible-hood/  <-WATCH THE VIDEO


----------



## Vario (Apr 9, 2014)

Reminds me of the Helmet Mounted Display on current jet fighters.  You can see "through" the airplane's skin.

http://www.technodo.com/2012/03/03/extreme-tech-the-f-35-helmet-mounted-display-system/


(note: HMD issues are a big program bottleneck)


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 9, 2014)

Great for Land Rover but I don't see many other manufacturers using that.  Land Rover's hoods have always been more or less flat and it is a brand that prides itself on steep incoming and departure angles.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 9, 2014)

Vario said:


> Reminds me of the Helmet Mounted Display on current jet fighters.  You can see "through" the airplane's skin.
> 
> http://www.technodo.com/2012/03/03/extreme-tech-the-f-35-helmet-mounted-display-system/
> 
> ...



Definitely, towards the end of the video, it talks about just that.  They're focusing more on synthetic aperture and other detection systems, but as a visual for the pilot, it's like the Land Rover idea on steroids... it's like the pilot is flying without a plane


----------

